# 13 Hours: The Secret Soldiers of Benghazi



## Kraut783 (Jul 30, 2015)

The movie trailer looks pretty good, from a good action/drama movie angle.  Will wait for the movie to make any real critiques.

http://www.imdb.com/title/tt4172430/


----------



## Red Flag 1 (Jul 31, 2015)

Here's hoping it is not written, directed and produced by HRC, and her dims.


----------



## pardus (Jul 31, 2015)

I'm looking forward to it. I just hope they don't ruin it like they did with Lone Survivor by adding hollywood bullshit that didn't happen in real life.


----------



## policemedic (Jul 31, 2015)

The trailer is playing in theaters; it preceded the Scientology ambassador's movie. Looks good.


----------



## DasBoot (Jul 31, 2015)

Looks awesome. Had the usual reaction of "SHUT UP AND TAKE MY MONEY" when I saw the trailer. Here's hoping they make mention of the CAG solider and Marine who went in on their own to recover the deceased.


----------



## Muppet (Jul 31, 2015)

I will go see it...

M.


----------



## Centermass (Oct 20, 2015)

Supposed to be released in Jan 16.

You know what's funny and sad at the same time?

Read the credits and tell me who's missing. 

13 Hours: The Secret Soldiers of Benghazi (2016) - Full Cast & Crew - IMDb


----------



## AWP (Oct 20, 2015)

Centermass said:


> Supposed to be released in Jan 16.
> 
> You what's funny and sad at the same time?
> 
> ...



Wow...mad props to the writers for that "oversight."


----------



## DA SWO (Oct 20, 2015)

Freefalling said:


> Wow...mad props to the writers for that "oversight."


Maybe they are trying to show she blew it off (dereliction of duty).
Maybe they couldn't find an ugly shrew of a woman to play Hillary (costume/special effects people can only do so much).


----------



## Salt USMC (Oct 20, 2015)

I haven't read the book so I don't know how it handled the politics surrounding the event, but I imagine that the writers wanted to stay away from the political controversy as much as possible.  Personally, I think that that's a good idea.  The writers for 'Zero Dark Thirty' should've done that.


----------



## Blizzard (Oct 20, 2015)

DA SWO said:


> Maybe they are trying to show she blew it off (dereliction of duty).
> Maybe they couldn't find an ugly shrew of a woman to play Hillary (costume/special effects people can only do so much).


I thought they were referring to Christopher Stevens.  At a quick glance, I didn't see anyone cast his as him on the list.  That would seem like kind of a big oversight given the topic.  Attention to detail.


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Jan 27, 2016)

It's good, it will piss you off, but its a good movie.


----------



## Blizzard (Jan 27, 2016)

It was a good movie.

Thankfully they didn't "Lone Survivor" it.  The movie generally stayed true to the book.  They could've spent a bit more time developing the characters for the guys - it moved a bit faster than needed but definitely worth the trip to the theater.


----------



## Frank S. (Jan 27, 2016)

Diamondback 2/2 said:


> It's good.



I guess it depends on what your definition of "is"is...


----------



## Gunz (Jan 28, 2016)

One of my sons saw it, called me and told me it would make me despise that bitch and I told him I didn't need any incentive.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Jul 29, 2016)

Finally watched it.

I have so many questions- but none that have not likely been asked already. 

Fuck.


----------



## Gunz (Jul 30, 2016)

I was given a copy for Father's Day. I have to be in the right mood to watch movies with realistic firefights. My kids don't quite get that...but unless I'm in the right frame of mind, it's just asking for a restless night. But I finally watched the movie. I thought it was extremely well done.

WTF is it with Clintons? Both husband and wife have now gotten Americans killed by denying needed support. Benghazi, Mogadishu...an AC-130 would've made all the difference.


----------



## Red Flag 1 (Jul 30, 2016)

I'm really conflicted about seeing the film. In my point of view, there is still no closure with Benghazi. My frame of mind, as @Ocoka One mentions, is still one of anger about Benghazi.


----------



## Muppet (Jul 30, 2016)

I saw it a few months back. God damned sad, the events. 

M.


----------



## Kraut783 (Jul 30, 2016)

For those in Texas, the TMPA conference is this weekend and the keynote speaker is Mark "Oz" Geist.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Mar 4, 2017)

Watched this again today.

:wall:


----------



## CDG (Mar 4, 2017)

Ooh-Rah said:


> Watched this again today.
> 
> :wall:


I've watched it around a dozen times.  Never gets old, and somehow a bunch of dust always gets into the room.


----------



## Muppet (Mar 4, 2017)

Watched it a few times also. Also follow Kris Paronto on Facebook.

M.


----------

